# Meet Simba



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

He's my almost 1 year old Domestic Shorthair, he's also a polydactyl cat with extra fingers and toes. I love him to pieces!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

He's so cute!! I'm jealous. I've always wanted an orange and white cat.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It looks like Simba knows a good hiding place when he sees one. Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

October said:


> It looks like Simba knows a good hiding place when he sees one. Gorgeous kitty!


He sure does. He used to like hanging out in the sink, then get the urge to jump up and knock over allllll my lotions/makeup etc onto the floor and sometimes into his litter box (which was under the sink at the time). He can be a little scamp


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is one I took yesterday:









Here are some when he was just a baby:


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

hahaha...looks like he's quite the character


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

what a cute poly cat..what's the toe count?


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

He has a total of 22. 

6 on both front paws, and 5 on both back paws.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

all kitties are special, poly's are just a little more, mine is 13lbs of goofball...


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

tghsmith said:


> all kitties are special, poly's are just a little more, mine is 13lbs of goofball...


awww!! I love how their paws look like mittens, it just makes them that much cuter.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

awwwwww Simba is adorable & very very pretty xxx

I love the pic of Simba & the guinee pig, the guinee pig is as big as kitten Simba hehe


----------



## ladymeowface (Jul 11, 2012)

big yawn from simba!


----------



## ilovemysimba (Jul 20, 2012)

Your Simba is adorable! I have a Simba too, even the same colors. haha 
Though your Simba has more white then mine does.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

He's a sweetie.


----------

